# Problems



## Paymaster (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine are minor yet I ask for prayers from friends. I went to an Orthopedic doctor yesterday about issue with pain in my knees, ankles and legs. I have an old football injury in my left knee. They determined that the old injury is now arthritic. Got a styroid shot in it. Not much else can be done at this point. They x-rayed my back and the last disc in my lower back is a mess, thus the pain in my legs and ankles. Got to have an MRI next week to figure out what the next steps are. I want to hunt this year but I want to be able to walk without pain and numbness as well. Nothing life threatening but still, I could use Prayer from friends. Thanks. Love all y'all.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 22, 2013)

Prayers sent for you.  I hope your doctors find some relief for you soon.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 22, 2013)

Positive thoughts in your direction. I also have knee problems. I purchased an inversion table last year and it has done more than anything to keep me going. Something you might look in to.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 22, 2013)

had the lower back surgery several years ago, couldnt even stand for a minute, surgery, fine ever since, complete knee replacement last oct, only out for a month with rehab, still got my share of dove. I took the rehab seriously and did more than required ( arthritis too) and no pain at all. Had the steroid shot in other knee last month wont be long untill another replacement. I wont even hesitate to have it done. Our prayers for you.


----------



## CAL90 (Aug 22, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 22, 2013)

You're on my prayer list.


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 22, 2013)

You have prayers from our home!


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 23, 2013)

Praying for ya Pay!


----------



## formula1 (Aug 23, 2013)

*re:*

Prayers for u. I can relate, too.

PS, doing great on DBV!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 23, 2013)

you got em Brother , I hope they git you fixed up real quick ...


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Added to the prayer list.  I had the last disc in my back pinned and fused last April and can't say I'm a lot better but I have 4 that are bad so mine could be another one needing to be fused. Of you only have one bad disc you will probably do good.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Y'all. Had my MRI this morning, now have to wait a week for the results.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 28, 2013)

Prayers for a quick and successful fix.


----------



## MOTS (Aug 28, 2013)

I  wish you the very best MRI possible! Your cafe and the swap and sell is about all I go to. Best of luck David, and prayers sent up.


----------



## K80 (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers sent brother.


----------



## Milkman (Aug 29, 2013)

Praying for David now ............ will send  a PM about what helps me.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2013)

Result of the MRI is a badly bulging disk in lower back and I will have an epidural next week. Hope and Pray that does the trick. Might get to walk in the woods and some creeks after all. Thanks for all your Prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 4, 2013)

Paymaster said:


> Result of the MRI is a badly bulging disk in lower back and I will have an epidural next week. Hope and Pray that does the trick. Might get to walk in the woods and some creeks after all. Thanks for all your Prayers.



I've had that before, worse pain I've ever experienced in my life. Still flares up from time to time, but nothing like when it bulged suddenly one time. 

Pray you get some relief, David.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2013)

My son has had the shot in his back with great success. He had it done 3 times. Third time was a charm.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 8, 2013)

Pray'n for the best PM!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2013)

Well had the epidural today. Now the wait. Thanks again for all the Prayers.


----------

